# Not a very good B Day



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Today is Hardy's 4th birthday. We'll be going to the vet instead of a party. 
I don't know what wrong , but he's sure not feeling well. He's eating,
Ok, but he won't bark or greet anyone. He wouldn't even leave the x pen after I fed him this morning. He's not limping, but walks slowly and has been shaking a little. 

His poo seems too small amount for him, and too firm. 
I have an appointment this afternoon for him. 
If you would please keep him in your thoughts and prayers. 
He's the only one of my four that never had to go to the vet for being sick. 
I'm worried.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh Deb I'm sorry Hardy isn't feeling well. I will pray that it's nothing serious. Poor guy being on his birthday too.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Awww, Deb, he may just have an upset tummy. Hoping. Bless his little heart, on his birthday! Good thoughts for good news and a party later! BTW, congrats on the win last night!


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Happy Birthday Hardy hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Deborah, I am sorry to hear that Hardy is not feeling like himself this morning. I will be praying that it is nothing serious and that he is home soon celebrating his 4th birthday. :wub: I am glad that you took him in. My Pooh was off for a couple days. Nothing serious it seemed, just not herself. I wish I would have taken her on in to be examined. I had no idea that Pooh had back problems until she started acting strange and in pain. It is always good to take them in to get evaluated when things just don't seem right. rayer:rayer:rayer: Hugs to you both! :wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Pooh's mommy said:


> Deborah, I am sorry to hear that Hardy is not feeling like himself this morning. I will be praying that it is nothing serious and that he is home soon celebrating his 4th birthday. :wub: I am glad that you took him in. My Pooh was off for a couple days. Nothing serious it seemed, just not herself. I wish I would have taken her on in to be examined. I had no idea that Pooh had back problems until she started acting strange and in pain. It is always good to take them in to get evaluated when things just don't seem right. rayer:rayer:rayer: Hugs to you both! :wub:


I'm wondering if it's Hardy's hips or back. He's not limping but he's a big time jumper and it might be something going on in that area. 
We'll be seeing the vet later this afternoon. In the meantime, I'm keeping him calm in the x pen. 
Thank you for the prayers.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Deborah, I hope that it is something simple. But, it is always better to know. Just keep him as quiet as you can until you can get him to the vet. Pooh first symptoms were that she just seemed to slow down and was not as active. She carried her tail lower. She was still eating but was having trouble finishing pooping. Then she would go up her steps but would not come off of the bed or couch. The night (after the vet was closed..of course) was when she started to hide in her crate and when we took her out she would cry and whimper and her breathing was distressed. I think that when they are in pain or not feeling well they will go into hiding mode. I will be praying for you and Hardy until I hear good news  The not knowing, what to do to make them feel better is so hard. Big hugs!!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh I am so sorry to hear that our little Buddy Hardy is not having a good day!! And certainly hope that it is not anything serious Deb. Hopefully it is just because he just having an "off day" today. In the meantime, Happy 4th Birthday Hardy and hope that you feel better real soon.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Prayers and hugs for little Hardy. Sure hard when they can't tell you whats wrong. Have a happy birthday later.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh no! Sending good thoughts for the little guy.
Hopefully it is just an upset tummy, or he landed the wrong way, and he will be back to feeling like his old self soon.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Sending prayers for Hardy. A happy birthday to him as well.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I only took MiMi to the vet one time, because I thought she was sick. It sounded very much like what you describe with Hardy. I was quite embarrassed, because by the time we got to the vet, she was her normal self, wagging her tail and greeting everyone enthusiastically. I hope the same thing happens for you and Hardy today. 

Happy birthday, Hardy. Let's have a party. arty:


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Hope he feels better soon!!!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Praying for sweet Hardy. I hope maybe he just is tired of this cold weather already and is having a bad day. Don't we all have days that we just want to stay in bed?


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

Deborah, you mentioned that his poop was hard and smaller than usual. Could it be that he might be a bit backed up? I know you're taking him to the vet but maybe a little pumpkin would help? I'm so sorry that he is feeling poorly on his birthday. I'm sure his mommy will make sure that the celebration is continued when he is feeling more himself. ((Hugs)) hoping everything goes well at the vet.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Deb, you were very much in our hearts last night as we watched the big O game! What a thriller.
I hope H will be ok & will pray for wisdom for the vet. Lisi was off for 3 days--one of vomiting & the other 2 w/blood in her stool & diarrhea---but she finally got over it. I didn't take her to the vet, but was very close to doing so when it suddenly stopped. 
Please let us know what the vet says. Big hugs!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Debbie,

So sorry, I hope Hardy is alright, that it is just a little mood thing with the miserable weather. I was a bit worried about Luck the last few days too because he seemed a little sluggish - but right now he is home with the dog sitter and they are playing up a storm. So it may I hope be just the winter blues.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

littlefluffbabies said:


> Deborah, you mentioned that his poop was hard and smaller than usual. Could it be that he might be a bit backed up? I know you're taking him to the vet but maybe a little pumpkin would help? I'm so sorry that he is feeling poorly on his birthday. I'm sure his mommy will make sure that the celebration is continued when he is feeling more himself. ((Hugs)) hoping everything goes well at the vet.


I was thinking that maybe it was constipation too, and I did give him some pumpkin, but he's still just lying around. We have the vet appt. at 5:00. I can't wait until he feels better. I even miss his blasted barking!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sending lots of prayers for this special little boy.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just saw this. So sorry, Deb. What a way to celebrate his birthday. :huh: Sending prayers that it's just one of those things that will pass as quickly as it came. I know that 5pm must feel like torture. Counting down the hours. Let us know what the doc says. Give Hardy some b'day hugs and kisses from his Aunt Sue and Tyler.:grouphug:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Thinking of the Birthday Boy....as he heads to the vet. rayer:rayer:Big hugs


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Oh no Debbie. Hoping it's nothing major and he's back to his normal mischievous self in no time.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Checking in , I just saw this, how's he doing? Sweet baby boy, get better soon!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Poor little guy😳. I hope it is something simple & he feels better soon.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Hope everything is Ok with Hardy.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Whew! We're finally back! The vet is pretty sure it's his back. The thoracic lumbar area. He thinks he has a sensitivity there, and somehow aggravated it. He was given a shot(not a steroid) and meds for 4 days. He said I will probably see an improvement after the shot and really see a bug improvement in a day. 
I opened the crate and he ran out acting like nothing was wrong! I'm blocking off the sofa to keep him from jumping. Vet said legs and hips are fine, and no stomach issues. 
Hopefully I can keep him from jumping and he'll be OK. 

Thank you all fir your good thoughts and prayers. I really appreciate it.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I think this is good news & will take it for now that way---soooooo. . .
Happy Birthday Hardy~


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying Hardy responds well and feeling better in no time.

I had that terrible episode with Quincy and it did involve his lower back.. He wasn't at all himself and pooing was big issue. Turned out he definately had a neurological issue. Did have to do short term steriods and they 'fixed' the issue and he was back to normal. Only thing that shows he had a problem is that he doesn't put his tail over his back anymore... though wags vigorously when he's a happy-boy.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Glad to hear that he will probably be better in a couple of days. Have a HAPPY BIRTHDAY HARDY.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Great news. I hope you can keep him quiet the next few days so he heals.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

wkomorow said:


> Great news. I hope you can keep him quiet the next few days so he heals.




My new look in decorating!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm so relieved that Hardy is feeling better. Okay, party time.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Just seeing this. Hope he's feeling better. I'm sure he won't mind you delaying his b'day party until he feels better (as long as he gets a few treats until then!)


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Give the birthday boy kisses from us!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

So glad to hear that is was not more serious and that Hardy recuperates after getting his shots and meds. Thanks for keeping us up to date Deb.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Oh yay!! Never a dull moment right? Give him a happy birthday kiss from me.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Well it sounds like a HAPPY BIRTHDAY HARDY any way. Good news. Hugs


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Glad it wasn't something worse and hope he heals quickly. :wub::wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

So glad he's ok poor baby, :wub: he'll just have to have his BIRTHDAY soon


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

How is Hardy this morning? Hope that he had a restful night. :wub:


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I hope he is fixed up for a long while. I guess I have these issues to worry about with Izzy, she is a big time jumper.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Pooh's mommy said:


> How is Hardy this morning? Hope that he had a restful night. :wub:


He's acting perfectly normal. I had a hunch it was his back. The vet said it was a disc problem. He probably has inflammation there. I don't know if he'll have problems as he gets older, I hope not , but I expect he will. I had a Maltese that had degenerative disc disease when she got older. 
Right now I'm keeping him from jumping and I'm happy that he's feeling better. 
Thanks for asking about him.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

IzzysBellasMom said:


> I hope he is fixed up for a long while. I guess I have these issues to worry about with Izzy, she is a big time jumper.


Hardy jumps off and on the furniture, but also "springs up and down' while waiting for a treat, while I'm getting their food ready , and in the x pen. It's a wonder he doesn't have a patella problem too.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Deborah, so glad that he is feeling better. Yes, that is what our vet told us absolutely no jumping.... also, she wants Pooh to avoid stairs and running and for us to keep her back aligned when we lift her. So far, so good. What medications does the vet have him taking?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Pooh's mommy said:


> Deborah, so glad that he is feeling better. Yes, that is what our vet told us absolutely no jumping.... also, she wants Pooh to avoid stairs and running and for us to keep her back aligned when we lift her. So far, so good. What medications does the vet have him taking?


Just Metacam he didn't want to do a steroid , and make him feel perfectly normal. He said he'd probably jump and run too much . 
The injection really helped. I'll give the liquid meds for two days. 
If you didn't know better, you would never know how' bad he felt yesterday.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Deb, I just read this thread....what a relief that the dude is acting normally again. I hope it stays that way!!:chili: ...and a belated HAPPY BIRTHDAY HARDY!!!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the news that Hardy is doing so much better and hope that he continues to do so.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Just saw this--Happy Birthday Hardy and I hope he's feeling better this morning and will back to his old self in no time!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

So happy to hear that Hardy is feeling better today!

Bunnie springs up and down all the time too. The "thud" each time she lands gives me chills. I wish I could figure out how to stop her. I keep telling her I am not going to be able to afford new knees for her. I hadn't even thought about what it is doing to her spine. 

Good thoughts for continued improvement for Hardy! I hope that you can keep him quiet for a little while.


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

So happy to hear that hardy is feeling better.  on to the birthday celebration! 

Katie is a real jumper too! She doesn't just jump down from furniture, she jumps up first as if she's going to dive into a pool. She can't jump up onto the furniture, but I do have little stairs for them. I might have to reconsider such easy access.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

littlefluffbabies said:


> So happy to hear that hardy is feeling better.  on to the birthday celebration!
> 
> Katie is a real jumper too! She doesn't just jump down from furniture, she jumps up first as if she's going to dive into a pool. She can't jump up onto the furniture, but I do have little stairs for them. I might have to reconsider such easy access.


I've considered stairs, but I picture all of mine trying to use them at once, and someone falling off , and really getting hurt! I know if someone comes to the door, they wouldn't bother with the stairs, they'd just jump over them. Laurel can jump over our gate! Not climb but jump!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Glad to hear Hardy is feeling better today. My question is how are you going to keep him from jumping. Pipper doesn't jump onto the couch...he thinks he can't :HistericalSmiley:but he jumps off if he hears someone come to the door. The little stinker is so fast I don't have time to stop him. He also jumps like a little jack in the box at the side of the bed in the morning when he wakes me up. He has bad knees so I wish I knew how to stop the jumping.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

pippersmom said:


> Glad to hear Hardy is feeling better today. My question is how are you going to keep him from jumping. Pipper doesn't jump onto the couch...he thinks he can't :HistericalSmiley:but he jumps off if he hears someone come to the door. The little stinker is so fast I don't have time to stop him. He also jumps like a little jack in the box at the side of the bed in the morning when he wakes me up. He has bad knees so I wish I knew how to stop the jumping.


My couch and chairs are blocked with dog carriers to keep him from jumping, and it looks awful! I have beds scattered around,but I have to keep an eye out that Dewey doesn't chew up and choke on the stuffing from the bed. 

One day at a time... I feel like Scarlett O' Hara


Scarlett: I can't think about that right now. If I do, I'll go crazy. I'll think about that tomorrow.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Furbabies mom said:


> Today is Hardy's 4th birthday. We'll be going to the vet instead of a party.
> I don't know what wrong , but he's sure not feeling well. He's eating,
> Ok, but he won't bark or greet anyone. He wouldn't even leave the x pen after I fed him this morning. He's not limping, but walks slowly and has been shaking a little.
> 
> ...


I'll say a prayer for him now.... Hugs....


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> My couch and chairs are blocked with dog carriers to keep him from jumping, and it looks awful! I have beds scattered around,but I have to keep an eye out that Dewey doesn't chew up and choke on the stuffing from the bed.
> 
> One day at a time... I feel like Scarlett O' Hara
> 
> ...


:HistericalSmiley:hahaha:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I 'm just seeing this, and happy that Hardy is doing OK, now I understand the new decorating photo, because I saw that first. LOL. It's so good he's acting himself now.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm not happy that he's in pain  I hope he feels better soon, Deb!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Even if you have stairs, they will ignore them when they want to get down. Luck uses them to get up on the couch, but when he gets excited he just jumps down.

Hope he is feeling better.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I was just wondering how Hardy is doing? All my past dogs were jumpers so I have tried to discourage it with these two. Sissy will not jump. Riley just learned how a couple months ago, darn it!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

I am also wondering how Hardy is doing. Hope you are not having to sit on the floor. If I got down I would not be able to get back up.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

sherry said:


> I was just wondering how Hardy is doing? All my past dogs were jumpers so I have tried to discourage it with these two. Sissy will not jump. Riley just learned how a couple months ago, darn it!


After the shot wore off yesterday you could tell he was still in pain. After I gave him the meds again he acted better. I'm still keeping him from the couch and even the one little step from my kitchen to my family room. I guess rest and keeping him calm will be the best medicine. If not back to the vet we go.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Poor little guy. Hope he starts feeling more like himself without the need for meds.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

So sorry to hear that Hardy is still in pain. Hope that he feels better soon :wub: Big Hugs


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Deb - I'm so sorry to read this and really hope that he improves. :wub::wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sending love & prayers for you & yours!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I hope he didn't trow something out of whack! Hardy is special to me! Hardy is my maiden name.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

sherry said:


> I hope he didn't trow something out of whack! Hardy is special to me! Hardy is my maiden name.


Aww Sherry ! He seems to be feeling better this morning. I see him being cautious, but he's joining in the barking and greeting people.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Deb sorry, i haven't been on and didn't know. Glad to hear he is getting better.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Poor little guy.
Sending lots of love to Hardy. :wub:
Deb, in my experience with back and disc problems, it would usually take a week or so after starting the pain medication to be back to normal. I think the rest is what really helps the healing.
I hope he is better soon.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

H......How did I miss all that? :blink:

A......And are you feeling better now little Hardy pupp?

R......Ready to have a delayed Birthday celebration?arty:opcorn:

D......Do we still get to eat the cake?artytime:

Y......Yes, Happy Belated 4th Birthday:drinkup:





*


----------

